# Lamezone



## lajm (Apr 8, 2017)

Anyone else digs Lamezone/shit by Cate Wurtz? It's basically one of the only furry webcomics that I can enjoy. Lamezine and Smokes must be my two favorites tbh. I simply love em'


----------



## Mandragoras (Apr 25, 2017)

Reporting!

_smokes._ is heartbreaking, but on the opposite end of the emotional spectrum, I really like _Punc_ a lot. It's just so charming and pleasantly self-contained.


----------



## lajm (Apr 26, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Reporting!
> 
> _smokes._ is heartbreaking, but on the opposite end of the emotional spectrum, I really like _Punc_ a lot. It's just so charming and pleasantly self-contained.


Hell yeah Punc is awesome too. Asscastle tho,,,, 

I'm seriously considering to start paying for crow cillers


----------



## Mandragoras (May 3, 2017)

lajm said:


> Hell yeah Punc is awesome too. Asscastle tho,,,,
> 
> I'm seriously considering to start paying for crow cillers


Asscastle is weirdly layered. It's just this vast landscape of sexual anxiety and awkwardness.

I've been planning on purchasing _Crow Cillers_ since not too long after she started putting it out; I've just never felt financially secure enough to dole out the dosh. Hopefully in the near future this will change...


----------



## Sagt (May 7, 2017)

I was kind of curious about this and so I looked up _smokes. _Surprisingly, it was actually pretty damn good, so thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 8, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I was kind of curious about this and so I looked up _smokes. _Surprisingly, it was actually pretty damn good, so thanks for sharing.


Wurtz' visual style is very much an acquired taste, but she's a really strong character writer. It's kind of her secret weapon.


----------



## lajm (May 8, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I was kind of curious about this and so I looked up _smokes. _Surprisingly, it was actually pretty damn good, so thanks for sharing.


no problem fam. Smokes is a masterpiece in it's own way.


Mandragoras said:


> Asscastle is weirdly layered. It's just this vast landscape of sexual anxiety and awkwardness.
> 
> I've been planning on purchasing _Crow Cillers_ since not too long after she started putting it out; I've just never felt financially secure enough to dole out the dosh. Hopefully in the near future this will change...


CC doesn't look half bad tbh. I think I WILL buy it soon. Hype.


----------



## Sagt (May 8, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Wurtz' visual style is very much an acquired taste, but she's a really strong character writer. It's kind of her secret weapon.


I had initially thought that the art was amateurish, but then realised that it was just her style. I think it looks pretty cool though.

Yeah, I thought she did a very good job at character design as well. This is sort of off-topic, but I found the main character in _smokes._ to be weirdly reminiscent of one of my old economics teachers based on the perception I have of his younger self. I liked him a lot so we talked often and he told me stories about how he lived in council housing and had to do menial type jobs under depressing circumstances for a while (he lived in Northern England during the Thatcher times, so he lacked opportunity), similar to the main character.

Pretty intense story though, and really not what I was expecting, but I enjoyed it for sure. Probably going to have a look at the other web comics made by the author when I have the chance.


----------



## Mandragoras (May 9, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I had initially thought that the art was amateurish, but then realised that it was just her style. I think it looks pretty cool though.
> 
> Yeah, I thought she did a very good job at character design as well. This is sort of off-topic, but I found the main character in _smokes._ to be weirdly reminiscent of one of my old economics teachers based on the perception I have of his younger self. I liked him a lot so we talked often and he told me stories about how he lived in council housing and had to do menial type jobs under depressing circumstances for a while (he lived in Northern England during the Thatcher times, so he lacked opportunity), similar to the main character.
> 
> Pretty intense story though, and really not what I was expecting, but I enjoyed it for sure. Probably going to have a look at the other web comics made by the author when I have the chance.


Going by what Wurtz has said herself regarding her work, I'm reminded of the evolution of the band Venom: When they started out, they weren't particularly technically skilled, but they could play really fast, so they wrote songs that played to their skills; over time, they developed serious chops, and could easily have played more technical music, but they stuck to their style while adding a more refined edge to it because making music that way was more fun. I also know that she places a lot of emphasis on making each character look distinct and memorable while also being fairly simple and versatile, and it shows.

I'm not sure where to recommend you go next. _Crow Cillers_ is, from what I've read, surprisingly grounded, but if you really want a skeleton key to the rest of her work without diving into the really, *really* weird shit (e.g. _COSM_), read the first two Lamezines, which contain _Microwave Planet_. It's raw and wild and at times hard to follow but the humour is spot on and the horror elements are... well, horrifying. Also has the scene in my avvie, which is something indeed and totally inspired a Car Seat Headrest song.


----------

